# Sharm V Hurghada ??????



## garylockwood

Hi everyone. As most of you are living in Egypt, either in Sharm or Hurghada, could anybody say which is the better of the two places and why. We have been hoping to move to Sharm for ages but problems with schools have redirected us to Hurghada (El Gouna School) and we are very reluctant to move to Sharm until we have been to look at Huarghada. Could anybody recommend a good estate agent in Hurghada and say if any areas are worth avoiding. Thanx Guys


----------



## uae-expat

HI Gary,

Did you ever make the move, if so i'd love to know as considering it myself. Think El Gouna/Hurghada more likely to be our cup of tea, Sharm possibly too much a party place and have similar education problem as have two kids approaching 15 and 11.


----------

